# SEL Premium vs. R-Line ?



## Cabra (Jun 17, 2015)

What are the differences between these two models ?
Im considering the new atlas and would want to get the top trim level SEL Premium but I like the looks of the R-Line a lot more.
What do I sacrifice if I get the R-Line and not the SEL Premium ?


----------



## Jersey John (Oct 14, 2004)

From what I remember, and I could be wrong, the 2018 model had the Premium as a trim level and the R-Line as a package. Don’t know if you could get the R-line package with the premium. 

As for 2019, I don’t know if that’s still the case. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drive by (Mar 13, 2017)

1 you pay more
2 you lose 360 camera
3 you lose park assist.

#1 I can accept
#2 I think is stupid but I get it because of parts across differing trim levels.
#3 Don't really care

I didn't' go for it precisely of #2 that 360 camera is super handy on some days.


----------



## tbgti (Oct 23, 2017)

Cabra said:


> What are the differences between these two models ?
> Im considering the new atlas and would want to get the top trim level SEL Premium but I like the looks of the R-Line a lot more.
> What do I sacrifice if I get the R-Line and not the SEL Premium ?


Not all R-Lines are created equal. You can get most of the trim levels (with the exception of the Premium, as noted above) with the R-Line appearance package. If you are looking for differences between the SEL and SEL Premium, there are several differences, the main ones being (in no particular order). This may not be totally accurate or all-encompassing, so please don’t flame me if I’m wrong...going off memory. 
1) Fender Audio
2) park Assist / 360 camera
3) leather seats
4) heated/cooled seats (SEL is heated only)
5) heated steering wheel
6) Navigation
7) Digital Cockpit (gauge cluster) - 2018 only

Differences between lower trim, like SE, R-Lines are even greater (infotainment, tow package, moonroof, cloth seats, etc, etc). 

Hope that helps


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

2019 SEL gets heated steering wheel and digital cockpit now, so the gap of what you lose by not going Premium has shrunk. I’d much rather give up the couple extra goodies for a more attractive vehicle.


----------



## EvoXR1 (Nov 4, 2018)

my wife and i are waiting for our SEL R-line with captains chairs to arrive from the port (2019)... we went with the SEL instead of the premium because of a few things. The biggest reason was that we both LOVE the way the R-line looks vs the standard...and we also agree the wheels on the R-line looks a lot better than the standard ones. Also we dont care much for 360 camera and fender audio and cooled seats and ambient lighting. The SEL now comes with the digital cockpit which we wanted and the LED tailights are an added bonus. For us it was a no brainer to go with the SEL R-line cause its cheaper and it looks a lot better to us...and there just isn't enough extra features to warrant us to spend more on the premium.

hope this helps


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

R-Line is a package available on the SE to SEL but not the SEL-P. Badging. Wheels. Body bits. It's an appearance package only.


----------



## sayemthree (Mar 2, 2006)

We got the SEL premium. The R line is just a body kit and badges and it doesn’t even look much different in my opinion. IMO an R line should have a sport suspension and more horses


----------



## MoGrip (Feb 7, 2010)

sayemthree said:


> IMO an R line should have a sport suspension and more horses


Agree. I would have sprung for the R Line had it given me more than looks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GjR32 (Dec 22, 2010)

Isn’t there talk of VW making some other real R’s for different models and not just the Golf R?


----------



## FreshieMedia (Jul 4, 2002)

Apologies for resurrecting this thread, but the biggest thing I'm grappling with between SEL-P and SEL R-Line is the loss of leather. If it's just a bodykit and wheels why not offer this as a package to the SEL-P? I would get that. The leatherette just feels and looks cheap to me. Always has. Might need to look for a lightly used Q7 instead.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

You can't please everyone with trim levels/specs....ever.


----------



## GjR32 (Dec 22, 2010)

KarstGeo said:


> You can't please everyone with trim levels/specs....ever.


Very true. As far as the Q7 goes I wouldn’t touch one with a barge pole. The cabin feels a lot narrower and tighter in general than the Atlas. The pop-up nav screen is smaller and just looks weird. The built in Atlas one looks a lot better. Q7 doesn’t have park pilot and it’s 3rd row is completely pointless unless you’re putting 2 year olds back there. It’s all about personal preference but you undoubtedly get a lot more for your money with the Atlas and with the Q7 you’re paying a lot just for having those 4 rings on the hood - big deal!


----------



## Mrprice (Jul 30, 2013)

I agree - probably would have purchased an SEL Premium already if the R-line trim was available. In fact, I’m perplexed why VW didn’t make it standard or at least optional on SEL Premium since it’s the highest trim. For that kind of money, I want the best looking version of the vehicle available.


----------



## giowop (Apr 30, 2019)

We are happy with our SEL Premium. Essentially the same-spec version of a Volvo XC-90 would have run us about $20,000 more. LOVE the 360 parking, especially with that size of car.


----------



## madtowncleaners (Sep 5, 2019)

giowop said:


> We are happy with our SEL Premium. Essentially the same-spec version of a Volvo XC-90 would have run us about $20,000 more. LOVE the 360 parking, especially with that size of car.


It's funny you make this comparison, I have a XC 90 Inscription package and my wife has the Atlas SEL Premium, the biggest difference is that the Atlas is a fair amount larger, which is good, and the steering is a lot lighter but the styling on the XC 90 is better, IMO. Also the Atlas is definitely cheaper, which is also funny because I bought the XC 90 $70k to save money between that and a new Premium Audi Q7 $80k+ which was my first choice. That is what I had before the Volvo. I have a 2017 XC 90, bought in Oct 2016 before the Atlas had come out or at least before I even knew of them. We love both vehicles and have no issues driving one over the other. We traded in a 2015 Yukon XL Denali for the Atlas, so to my wife it is a little car but since we sold our house and moved into a condo it is much easier to deal with day to day. Underground parking is not meant for beastly vehicles.


----------

